# Witches Ball Plans are underway for 2016



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

tzgirls123 said:


> i am loving this thread!! Everything is amazing  How do you get cardboard that big? Very nice mantle


Thank you ... I got the cardboard from a grocery store. They had displays and were throwing away the packaging which was the large sheets of cardboard. The cardboard was lined with foam so I have large sheets of foam as well that I am going to us to make a stone wall ... hopefully ... if it works out ... anyway, that's the plan.


----------



## Michelle70501 (Jul 3, 2016)

Is your Witch's Ball a female only party? If not, what are the suggested costumes for the guys? I had narrowed it down to Goth Party or Creepy Carnival, but I'm seeing so many awesome ideas on this site!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

The Witches Ball is for male and female. The guys dress Steampunk/Goth/ Harry Potter. Anything goes. Vampire works as well. Everyone coming is a couple so most of them will compliment each other. You would be surprised how into it people can get!


----------

